# My 2012 turbo



## Surreyboy (Jun 17, 2011)

*My 2012 turbo *20" wheels lowered**

I just took delivery two weeks ago,happy so far aside from the non tdi mpg. I bought some audi titan replicas for it,tested one on just have to lower it first, really surprised at the wheel quality for a rep,thanks to discount tire for the clean mount/balance


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

Whats your mpg? Do you like the candy white


----------



## Surreyboy (Jun 17, 2011)

Its my third candy white vw so yes. I havnt calculated it yet but im at 1/4 tank with about 200 miles travelled. My old 11 tdi jetta would be over half full


----------



## Surreyboy (Jun 17, 2011)

Ordered my kw street comforts today direct from kw. Retail is 1699 they are overstocked and asking 850 on ebay i got them for 800 including shipping. Its an awesome deal they have a few sets left


----------



## gwernerjr (Dec 12, 2011)

Surreyboy said:


> Its my third candy white vw so yes. I havnt calculated it yet but im at 1/4 tank with about 200 miles travelled. My old 11 tdi jetta would be over half full


yeah it is a guzzler even compared to my VR6 passat! Must be the stick versus DSG situation :banghead:


----------



## Surreyboy (Jun 17, 2011)

Finally thanks to pg performance i got her lowered today, had a nightmare with kw, they advertised 2012 kw coilovers for the beetle, bought them got them ,went to install,didnt fit. Called them, they said to ship them back, took weeks of bugging them finally they refunded the price but they kept 40 bucks i guess because i guess them waisting my time was worthy of a restocking fee? . Called pg performance they had the h and r coilovers drop shipped to me, had them within 2 days. The kicker is kw still has the coilovers advertised on ebay as fitting 2012 beetles. 
im still playing with the ride height,25.5 at the front 26 at the back. Might raise it up a 1/2 more.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Looks real clean! Love the wheels

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

Looks very nice, wheels, lowered and just the great lines of the turbo beetle


----------



## PooLeArMor (Aug 13, 2008)

do u know the offset of the wheels ?


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

Those wheels look great on it :thumbup:


----------



## Surreyboy (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks! The wheels are 20x9 +40


----------



## PooLeArMor (Aug 13, 2008)

Surreyboy said:


> Thanks! The wheels are 20x9 +40




they are nice looking wheels...

can u take some pic from the front and rear?? does the wheel stick out of the fender?


----------



## Surreyboy (Jun 17, 2011)

These are what i have at the moment i can take ones from straight behind later. I was lookimg for this offset because the 20x9 +35 popular sizing for these cars would poke out according to my measurements.


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

Surreyboy said:


> These are what i have at the moment i can take ones from straight behind later. I was lookimg for this offset because the 20x9 +35 popular sizing for these cars would poke out according to my measurements.


It looks sweet, but I am afraid of steep driveways and curbs, My brother got his underside ripped off on his Mustang after lowering and a driveway. He raised it back and said not worth it.


----------



## Surreyboy (Jun 17, 2011)

Ive had my mustang lowered for 18 years, the bugs a 4x4 compared to it


----------



## --DaRk-AnGeL-- (Oct 3, 2012)

Lovin this bug.. just looks so clean!

Have you tried the H&R Coils fully slammed yet?


----------



## PooLeArMor (Aug 13, 2008)

nice looking wheel on the CW Bug


next summer i will get one for sure in 18"


----------



## Surreyboy (Jun 17, 2011)

Got the whole car tinted with suntek hd50 mercedes blue front windshield as well


----------



## Beets (Sep 22, 2012)

Sexy! :laugh:


----------



## mm2129 (Feb 3, 2009)

Favourite Beetle I've seen so far :heart:
Looks real good man! :beer::thumbup:


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

That is the nicest looking beetle I've seen thus far.


----------



## Anthony_A (Feb 1, 2013)

Sweet man, looks great!


----------



## Grimey-1 (Dec 9, 2007)

:thumbup::thumbup:, Nice ride!:wave:


----------



## DTM8p (Mar 9, 2012)

*What Size Spacers would you recommend*

Hi your turbo looks sick. I have a 12 turbo w/H&R on OEM Tornado its a 1.7 drop all around. what size spacer do you recommend.


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

DTM8p said:


> Hi your turbo looks sick. I have a 12 turbo w/H&R on OEM Tornado its a 1.7 drop all around. what size spacer do you recommend.


Hey man nice ride! I'm planning on doing that same kicker amp in my Beetle...how do the QS components sounds? Do you adjust the db jumper to make them not so harsh? Where did you mount the big ass crossovers??


----------



## Grimey-1 (Dec 9, 2007)

Surreyboy said:


> Got the whole car tinted with suntek hd50 mercedes blue front windshield as well


That is one CLEAN Beetle! Where did you order the Audi reps from? opcorn:


----------



## DTM8p (Mar 9, 2012)

Gotta love Turbos this is my lady


----------



## DTM8p (Mar 9, 2012)




----------



## DTM8p (Mar 9, 2012)




----------



## DTM8p (Mar 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by DTM8p
> 
> Hi your turbo looks sick. I have a 12 turbo w/H&R on OEM Tornado its a 1.7 drop all around. what size spacer do you recommend.


 

Hey man nice ride! I'm planning on doing that same kicker amp in my Beetle...how do the QS components sounds? Do you adjust the db jumper to make them not so harsh? Where did you mount the big ass crossovers?? The shop mounted everything on the left side of my trunk


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

What size tires did you use on the 20"s?


----------



## kanyedian (May 28, 2015)

Surreyboy said:


> Finally thanks to pg performance i got her lowered today, had a nightmare with kw, they advertised 2012 kw coilovers for the beetle, bought them got them ,went to install,didnt fit. Called them, they said to ship them back, took weeks of bugging them finally they refunded the price but they kept 40 bucks i guess because i guess them waisting my time was worthy of a restocking fee? . Called pg performance they had the h and r coilovers drop shipped to me, had them within 2 days. The kicker is kw still has the coilovers advertised on ebay as fitting 2012 beetles.
> im still playing with the ride height,25.5 at the front 26 at the back. Might raise it up a 1/2 more.
> http://i1035.photobucket.com/albums/a431/ipadguy/cc3e4520db4b72d98b985f124225be16.jpg


Hey man really digging your setup in this post. The 20x9 +40 looks really awesome! I used your specs as a reference. I just ordered some 20x8.5 +35s that I can't wait to put on! Also got 245/35/20s to throw on em. Cheers, thanks.


----------

